# Missing ballbusting story?!



## Humpydumpy (Sep 6, 2017)

A few weeks ago I found a story about a wolf pack that gets ball busted by a female human after trying to rape her. I can't find it ANYWHERE. Anyone know what I'm talking about? I think it was either on sofurry or FA but I can't find it for the life of me.


----------

